# Magical Green Tripe?



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I know Green Tripe is the best super food for dogs....but I just recently started feeding 3-4 oz twice a week and my dogs re occurring ear infection has disappeared! Its only been about 2 weeks and I hope it stays that way but geez is it the green tripe or just a coincidence? 

The ear infection was already gone when I started feeding it because I treated it, but it was trying to come back (had to clean out his ears 2-3 times a week) its now been almost 3 weeks without a cleaning and his ears are perfect 

that is all just wondering if green tripe is "that good"


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I feed it a few times a week and if she has a stomach upset. Works like medicine, given that it is not a serious condition. I think it is a super food.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

It ought to be a super food.....for all that aroma...something has to be great about it. It is a common part of my dog's diet....and I guess I have grown a bit more used to the smell over time.

Glad to hear you are seeing positive results...might be a coincidence but if half the claims regarding the health benefits of green tripe are true, I'd say you are experiencing the benefit of green tripe. 

SuperG


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Where do you guys get this magical green tripe? I have read lots of great stuff about it and still don't know exactly what it is or where to get it. My little one has been battling giardia since we got him even though we have tried everything, I think we need to find a way to boost his immune system!!!

Edit: Also are you using raw or canned?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wick said:


> Where do you guys get this magical green tripe? I have read lots of great stuff about it and still don't know exactly what it is or where to get it. My little one has been battling giardia since we got him even though we have tried everything, I think we need to find a way to boost his immune system!!!
> 
> Edit: Also are you using raw or canned?


I use raw....either big chunks or a rough grind.

I get mine from a slaughter house out in the country....but there are many sources that are more commercial...most every raw for dogs business should have it. Don't buy the bleached tripe in the grocery stores...it's pretty much worthless for dogs.


SuperG


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Tripe is a staple in this house - beef, lamb and bison.

The bison smells bad enough to empty the house when I dish it out (ground), but the beef is decent.

I wrote a blog post on green tripe (hope its ok to share):

Ironhide Kennels: Tripe: Nature's Multivitamin!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm feeding it raw as part of their Raw diet. 

Unfortunately i don't have a local cheap source for it so I over paid and ordered it online.

What I'm currently feeding is Organic ground Green tripe from grass fed beef. I actually don't think the smell is that bad...I mean it stinks but its no where near as bad as others made it sound.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Ha thanks everyone that was me being an idiot... immediately after posting I realized I was on the "raw feeding" page. whoops!! I am going to try and find some raw, but my dog doesn't eat a raw diet... so do you think I should stick with cooked first?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

raw tripe has the most nutritional benefits...cooked or canned will take away many of the digestive enzymes and probiotics that tripe is 'magical' for. There are quite a few places that will ship it frozen to you in the US. Or if you are lucky there are also raw distributors that have delivery routes monthly to many areas. I get mine from aplaceforpaws.com or G&C raw. I've heard that the Blue Ridge beef distributor has been out of it lately.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I ordered some from Texas Tripe last month. Yes, it's smelly - I wear gloves when I mess with it, because I learned the hard way that the smell is tough to get off your hands. It's ground up really coarse and stringy. The dogs absolutely love it. I'm definitely ordering more of it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wick said:


> Ha thanks everyone that was me being an idiot... immediately after posting I realized I was on the "raw feeding" page. whoops!! I am going to try and find some raw, but my dog doesn't eat a raw diet... so do you think I should stick with cooked first?



No way.....just feed it to your dog the way it comes....raw. It's no big deal...and if you cook it, you will compromise it....plus cooking it will fill your house with a hint of "country air".


SuperG


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

SuperG said:


> No way.....just feed it to your dog the way it comes....raw. It's no big deal...and if you cook it, you will compromise it....plus cooking it will fill your house with a hint of "country air".
> 
> 
> SuperG


haha I lived in Broken Bow Nebraska for a while....I think I know what kind of "air" you mean  bleh. Maybe this will be an outside dish !! Thanks for the input, I am sure Wick will love it ...the stinkier the better in his mind!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I ordered some from Texas Tripe last month. Yes, it's smelly - I wear gloves when I mess with it, because I learned the hard way that the smell is tough to get off your hands. It's ground up really coarse and stringy. The dogs absolutely love it. I'm definitely ordering more of it.


That's what my guys got for breakfast today. Between the tripe and the capelin, Roger supplies my stinkiest meals lol. Dogs sure do love it tho.


----------

